

Justin.tv not cool with porn, but startup pals are - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/scribd/justintv-not-cool-with-porn-but-startup-pals-are-311095.php

======
pg
In fact I heard from the Scribds yesterday the rise in their traffic hasn't
been due to the adult stuff on the site. As you'd expect, frankly; if someone
wants porn, there are whole sites devoted exclusively to it.

